# No qualifying offer for Villanueva



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks general manager John Hammond confirmed Monday that Charlie Villanueva would not receive a $4.6 million qualifying offer by the Tuesday deadline.
> 
> The Bucks' decision means Villanueva will be an unrestricted free agent, able to sign with any NBA team beginning July 8. Teams may begin negotiating with free agents on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/49448872.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

if we can get Ersan cheaper I am all for it


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Wow, what if he does not get a big offer, qualifying him would not have been bad, worst case he plays one more year at 4.6 mil.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Wow, what if he does not get a big offer, qualifying him would not have been bad, worst case he plays one more year at 4.6 mil.


Illyasova is a better rebnounder and defensive player, i think the Bucks would rather give him that money, CV's lack of defense kept him on the bench for much of last season untill injuries forced skiles to start him, he has a very nice offensive game but I think Illyasova has a chance to suprise people at a cheaper price and is 3 years younger


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, I think the Bucks should've picked up his option just to be able to get a S&T done and get something in return, even a couple of 2nds could've been done, but they are making the right choice by not trying to keep him. Dude is a dime a dozen player, and you could get a replacement for cheap.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> Well, I think the Bucks should've picked up his option just to be able to get a S&T done and get something in return, even a couple of 2nds could've been done, but they are making the right choice by not trying to keep him. Dude is a dime a dozen player, and you could get a replacement for cheap.


I am not sure I would call him a dime a dozen player, he does have his weaknesses, but he is very skilled and is better than your average player. Charlie needs to find a role and embrace it, and if that is as a gunner off the bench, than people should not get on him for defense, if it is as a mismatch front court player, than CV should play both ends and pick his spots better. 

He is still young and will have a long career in the NBA, I see how he does not fit in the Buck's plans for the future, but I will say he is a decent player and wish him luck.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i find it odd that they did not even give him a QO. ersan does nothing better than charlie v, nothing. bucks fans must be even more delusional than their front office if they think ersan is going to be better charlie in any way. this is a cost cutting move from the bucks. they simply don't want to have to pay anything close to what charlie v is worth. nobody in the nba wants ersan except the bucks. ersan is a borderline nba caliber player, but the bucks are probably going to sign him instead because they're cheap.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

c_dog said:


> i find it odd that they did not even give him a QO. ersan does nothing better than charlie v, nothing. bucks fans must be even more delusional than their front office if they think ersan is going to be better charlie in any way. this is a cost cutting move from the bucks. they simply don't want to have to pay anything close to what charlie v is worth. nobody in the nba wants ersan except the bucks. ersan is a borderline nba caliber player, but the bucks are probably going to sign him instead because they're cheap.


I co-sign this, and this is why the Bucks will never be anything more than a borderline playoff team.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Puzzling move in my opinion. For 4.6 mil you are not going to get much better value than CV. Even as a bench player for that price it is well worth it. Even if the Bucks are going to start Illasova it's not like he has any depth behind him. And let's face it, Illasova might be a nice young player but he isn't starter material yet. Looking at the Bucks roster the PF position has now become the biggest weakness.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

c_dog said:


> i find it odd that they did not even give him a QO. ersan does nothing better than charlie v, nothing. bucks fans must be even more delusional than their front office if they think ersan is going to be better charlie in any way. this is a cost cutting move from the bucks. they simply don't want to have to pay anything close to what charlie v is worth. nobody in the nba wants ersan except the bucks. ersan is a borderline nba caliber player, but the bucks are probably going to sign him instead because they're cheap.


Nobody in the NBA has had a chance to get ersan, the bucks have owned his rights for 4 years, so this statement is based upon nothing, Ersan was drafted as a 17 year old and was one of the best young players in europe the last couple of years, if he was eligable to be drafted in this years draft he would have been a top 20 pick for sure.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

seifer0406 said:


> Puzzling move in my opinion. For 4.6 mil you are not going to get much better value than CV. Even as a bench player for that price it is well worth it. Even if the Bucks are going to start Illasova it's not like he has any depth behind him. And let's face it, Illasova might be a nice young player but he isn't starter material yet. Looking at the Bucks roster the PF position has now become the biggest weakness.


This is very true, I wouldve taken charlie back for one year, but someone is going to overpay him this offseason and the Bucks were probably aware that he wasnt going to sign the QO. This team isnt done dumping salary, Ridnours days are numbered and the Bucks have virtually locked up sessions by saying good bye to CV. A sessions/jennings pg rotation is young but very talented, and the bucks may be able to free up the money to sign another pf since Ilyasova is more of a 3 than anything. I like CV alot but his numbers were inflated by the fact that Bucks lost their 2 best players, CV proved he could be volume scorer if he is given enough shots, thats great for a gunner off the bench not a foundation piece for a team trying to rebuild


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> Nobody in the NBA has had a chance to get ersan, the bucks have owned his rights for 4 years, so this statement is based upon nothing, Ersan was drafted as a 17 year old and was one of the best young players in europe the last couple of years, if he was eligable to be drafted in this years draft he would have been a top 20 pick for sure.


top 20? i don't think so. this year's draft wasn't top heavy but it had pretty good depth. and really, i don't think anybody would want ersan even if they could. no offense, but you're delusional if you think any team in the nba would want to waste a roster spot on signing this guy. he's practically trash... the only part of his game that i like is his pretty looking jumpshot. i don't even see him as being a better prospect than chase bud.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Whatever, you're clearly the expert


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

CV may end up in Detroit, with Ben Gordon!

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-gordonpistons070109&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

$35 mill from the Pistons over 5 years, according to the AP.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/49634872.html


----------

